# Nita Strauss leaves Alice Cooper



## NoodleFace (Jul 13, 2022)

Didn't see this posted. Seems very sudden and she cancelled her bands tour too. There are rumors..









Rumor: NITA STRAUSS To Join DEMI LOVATO's Touring Band


According to Metal Sludge, former ALICE COOPER guitarist Nita Strauss is rumored to have joined the touring band of singer Demi Lovato. However, it should be noted that this information has not yet been corroborated by an official source. Lovato is about to hit the road in support of her eighth...




blabbermouth.net


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2022)

Kind of surprised she would bail on touring with Alice and Co. given how long she's been with them, especially for something like Demi Lovato; she seems like she's over her hill for however quick it was, given her personal history.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2022)

Sounds like a major pay boost. Good for her, really.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Didn't see this posted. Seems very sudden and she cancelled her bands tour too. There are rumors..
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ALICE COOPER Welcomes Back Guitarist KANE ROBERTS


Alice Cooper will be rejoined by guitarist Kane Roberts for the legendary rocker's tour in the fall. Alice announced Kane's return to his touring band in a social media post earlier today. He wrote: "I'm looking forward to welcoming back Kane Roberts for our shows in September and October. We've...




blabbermouth.net





Looks like the rumors are true.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2022)

FUCK Nita. Bring on Kane! I am so thinking of losing out on the 120 bucks for the day after so I can go to a show a week after my gf's bday. The two Kane era albums (plus Bed of Nails) are some of my favorite Alice releases. I am not sure if this will be a temporary thing while Alice figures out who the long term replacement will be. I am not sure if I can miss this. My only concern is what if this falls through or something.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 14, 2022)

This...this is why she left


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 14, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> FUCK Nita. Bring on Kane! I am so thinking of losing out on the 120 bucks for the day after so I can go to a show a week after my gf's bday. The two Kane era albums (plus Bed of Nails) are some of my favorite Alice releases. I am not sure if this will be a temporary thing while Alice figures out who the long term replacement will be. I am not sure if I can miss this. My only concern is what if this falls through or something.


Looks like you got your wish. Rambo Kane is back in the band.

https://loudwire.com/kane-roberts-rejoins-alice-cooper-band/


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 14, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like a major pay boost. Good for her, really.


That's it right there.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 14, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Looks like you got your wish. Rambo Kane is back in the band.
> 
> https://loudwire.com/kane-roberts-rejoins-alice-cooper-band/


Who's going to be playing his parts offstage?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 14, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Who's going to be playing his parts offstage?


Robert Mason will be doing Alice's vocals while (*PLOT TWIST*) Nita is playing Kane's parts offstage!


----------



## mastapimp (Jul 14, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Who's going to be playing his parts offstage?


He's been out of the spotlight for a while. Give him some time to get back on another HGH treatment and steroid cycle. When the PEDs kick in he'll be back in top form. Worked for Stallone in "John Rambo"


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 14, 2022)

I dunno what Demi pays, but it it is anything like the money that Nuno was making with Rihanna, it is a boatload.


----------



## Accoun (Jul 14, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Robert Mason will be doing Alice's vocals while (*PLOT TWIST*) Nita is playing Kane's parts offstage!



So she just wants him to gather all the used boxers thrown at the stage?


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 14, 2022)

She's in the prime of her career from what I can tell and is switching from a legacy metal act to something that will pay exponentially more and the crowd won't throw soggy underwear at her - Sounds like quite a life upgrade


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 14, 2022)

Saw her with Cooper a few weeks ago. Outstanding as always. She's probably the metal guitarist with the best stage presence I've ever seen. She's like the Bruce Dickinson of guitarists moving around all the time.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 14, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Saw her with Cooper a few weeks ago. Outstanding as always. She's probably the metal guitarist with the best stage presence I've ever seen. She's like the Bruce Dickinson of guitarists moving around all the time.


I love Nita. I could watch her all day so this move to make more money is well deserved as far as I'm concerned. Make that bag, bitch...and look great doing it.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2022)

Good for her.

Too bad for Alice Cooper, although he's what, like 75 years old now? I doubt Lovato is even 30, sounds like a good move from a business perspective. Not sure what the creative aspect would be like, but maybe it will work out, too.


----------



## død (Jul 14, 2022)

I normally wouldn’t care who’s Alice Cooper’s new guitar player, but the chance to see peak male form live and in the flesh is making me feel funny feelings


----------



## ShredmasterD (Jul 14, 2022)

anyone play one of her Ibanez guitars? how are they different than a regular S series? neck profile? just curious.

maybe she could do the pantera reunion., jus sayin'. now that would get me interested.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 14, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> anyone play one of her Ibanez guitars? how are they different than a regular S series? neck profile? just curious.
> 
> maybe she could do the pantera reunion., jus sayin'. now that would get me interested.



Pretty sure she doesn't want to work for a drunk racist.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 14, 2022)

No one in their right mind would want to try to fill dimes (or Vinnie's) shoes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> No one in their right mind would want to try to fill dimes (or Vinnie's) shoes


Zakk Wylde and Charlie Benante think otherwise


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 14, 2022)

Huh interesting. Guess the estates said it was ok


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 15, 2022)

People actually pretend to still care about a mediocre chick guitarist playing for a shitty, washed-up rocker who is still perpetually stuck in the 70s-80s?

*yawn*


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 15, 2022)

Huge fan of Nita. If she felt it was the right move then I'm all for it.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 15, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> People actually pretend to still care about a mediocre chick guitarist playing for a shitty, washed-up rocker who is still perpetually stuck in the 70s-80s?
> 
> *yawn*


Notice how everyone here does seem to care. Doubt anyone is pretending. Cute hot take though.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 15, 2022)

Courtney Cox has always been a much much better guitar player IMHO
Uncle Alice could have asked her to replace Nita, because she deserves it


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 15, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Courtney Cox has always been a much much better guitar player IMHO
> Uncle Alice could have asked her to replace Nita, because she deserves it


100% this.
I do love Nita's playing and if she has bagged a new gig for serious cash then she def deserves it, but I have always personally preferred Courtney. She deserves to be up there along with Nita in some high profile gig and gettign more coverage in the guitar/music press. Also her signature Caparison is gorgeous


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Courtney Cox has always been a much much better guitar player IMHO
> Uncle Alice could have asked her to replace Nita, because she deserves it


This


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

The Queen of Shred Guitar is Nili Brosh. She can play circles around just about anyone.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 15, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Courtney Cox has always been a much much better guitar player IMHO
> Uncle Alice could have asked her to replace Nita, because she deserves it





Yes...she seems very talented. She has the qualititties of a great guitartits...
Qualities...guitarist...sorry I breast up. MESSED up...............titties....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> The Queen of Shred Guitar is Nili Brosh. She can play circles around just about anyone.



This. She's an absolute monster player.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2022)

My favourite female guitarist is probably Lari Basilio. She has amazing musicianship and she's just a pleasure to listen to.

People like Jen Majura or Nili Brosh can no doubt shred their asses off, but damn no one comes even close to Nita as far as stage presence is concerned, IMHO.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 15, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> My favourite female guitarist is probably Lari Basilio. She has amazing musicianship and she's just a pleasure to listen to.
> 
> People like Jen Majura or Nili Brosh can no doubt shred their asses off, but damn no one comes even close to Nita as far as stage presence is concerned, IMHO.


Even if you don't know anything about guitar, Nita is just fun to watch. I honestly don't really care about shredding and often I just find it boring..but Nita on stage is magic and even if she isn't playing anything technically dazzling it's just fun to watch. She makes guitar playing look good. I also like Jen for her personality. I can watch her and cheer her on because she's just cool and super likeable.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> My favourite female guitarist is probably Lari Basilio. She has amazing musicianship and she's just a pleasure to listen to.
> 
> People like Jen Majura or Nili Brosh can no doubt shred their asses off, but damn no one comes even close to Nita as far as stage presence is concerned, IMHO.


Stage presence is a funny thing. Nita does the same stage moves in front of 10 thousand people at an Alice gig and in front of 10 people at product demonstration at NAMM. It comes off as weird... and a little hollow. I get that she likes to thrash around and stuff, but sort out the room.


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 110709
> 
> 
> This...this is why she left


Hey if I was gigging and a girl threw her panties at me I wouldn't bother that much


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm just glad there are female guitarists who are actually pretty good.

Now if only we could get Tina S to come back


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Stage presence is a funny thing. Nita does the same stage moves in front of 10 thousand people at an Alice gig and in front of 10 people at product demonstration at NAMM. It comes off as weird... and a little hollow. I get that she likes to thrash around and stuff, but sort out the room.



Well, one thing is for sure. If you don't practice stuff on the small places, it sure won't come out at the big ones.

Personally, I don't think one should stay still because only 10 people are watching. With that being said, I might have a different mindset than others since both of my bands give a lot of importance to stage presence, and we do a lot of stupid shit .



NoodleFace said:


> I'm just glad there are female guitarists who are actually pretty good.
> 
> Now if only we could get Tina S to come back



She's the biggest mystery of the guitar community.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Well, one thing is for sure. If you don't practice stuff on the small places, it surre won't come out at the big ones.
> 
> Personally, I don't think one should stay still because only 10 people are watching



When you are at a clinic with a backing track and people are asking questions about what string gauge you use, know the room. Even Steve Vai is gonna pass on licking his fretboard and hip thrusting when he is selling an amp to a room full of dudes at GC.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> When you are at a clinic with a back track and people are asking question about what string gauge you use, know the room. Even Steve Vai is gonna pass on licking his fretboard and hip thrusting when he is selling an amp to a room full of dudes at GC.



Too bad. If he doesn't lick his fretboard I ain't buying shit!


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> When you are at a clinic with a backing track and people are asking questions about what string gauge you use, know the room. Even Steve Vai is gonna pass on licking his fretboard and hip thrusting when he is selling an amp to a room full of dudes at GC.


When you play, you play. That might be the only time or the first time a person is seeing you live..so you act like you're in an arena. It's showbusiness. No sense in standing still and staring at the floor just because it's a small crowd. Besides, it's just fun. Remember when playing music was about having fun?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> Remember when playing music was about having fun?



I always have fun... but this is just a weird environment to being doing fist pumps like its a gig.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 15, 2022)

She started in the Iron Maidens...over the top stage moves should be in her DNA no?


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 15, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Well, one thing is for sure. If you don't practice stuff on the small places, it sure won't come out at the big ones.
> 
> Personally, I don't think one should stay still because only 10 people are watching. With that being said, I might have a different mindset than others since both of my bands give a lot of importance to stage presence, and we do a lot of stupid shit .
> 
> ...


I read a long time ago she quit youtube to go to university to be a lawyer (I think). She was really good, I still watch her stuff occasionally.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 110773
> 
> 
> She started in the Iron Maidens...over the top stage moves should be in her DNA no?


Gers hasn't played rooms short of 20 thousand in decades. Big moves make sense of big stages - not at the Guitar Center. Look, I like Nita and she is uber talented. Most of those dudes at clinics are looking to learn about gear and some licks... but I suppose maybe they are there to learn about hair tosses - maybe not the bald guys up front. Who knows?


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Gers hasn't played rooms short of 20 thousand in decades. Big moves make sense of big stages - not at the Guitar Center. Look, I like Nita and she is uber talented. Most of those dudes at clinics are looking to learn about gear and some licks... but I suppose maybe they are there to learn about hair tosses - maybe not the bald guys up front. Who knows?


My comment wasn't in response to you btw way but having watched the video I agree, it is weird, because not so much crowd SIZE but those 4 or 5 fat dudes look bored as hell and not at all into the music so she is feeding off energy that isn't there because of a lack of other band mates and a small bored looking crowd. If the 5 guys were headbanging or jumping up and down it would look less synthetic.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 15, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like a major pay boost. Good for her, really.



This has to be the main/best reason. Good for her. 



STRHelvete said:


> Notice how everyone here does seem to care. Doubt anyone is pretending. Cute hot take though.



If it’s not ultra brutal macho angry it cannot possibly be good. 



Zado said:


> Hey if I was gigging and a girl threw her panties at me I wouldn't bother that much



Yeah but what if a dude threw his sweaty ass boxers on you? ‘Cause that’s what happened. 



ArtDecade said:


> When you are at a clinic with a backing track and people are asking questions about what string gauge you use, know the room. Even Steve Vai is gonna pass on licking his fretboard and hip thrusting when he is selling an amp to a room full of dudes at GC.



Missed sales opportunity. I’m there to see how many scarves he can wear at once while transcending human consciousness to sell me neon green gear. More hip thrusts can only sweeten the deal.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I always have fun... but this is just a weird environment to being doing fist pumps like its a gig.



She's there representing the Alice Cooper brand. It's her job to make people there want to buy her stuff, and to come to Cooper shows. Showmanship is definitely something she should have in that moment.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 15, 2022)

BACK ON TOPIC? 

I wonder how much a pop artist contract is worth now? I bet (hope) the salary is at minimum several hundred grand. Not counting the boost to her endorsement leverage for being on stages that large.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> BACK ON TOPIC?
> 
> I wonder how much a pop artist contract is worth now? I bet (hope) the salary is at minimum several hundred grand. Not counting the boost to her endorsement leverage for being on stages that large.



Nuno bought a $2.5m Hollywood Hills mansion post-Rihanna gig, for some perspective.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 15, 2022)

Eh, for these clinics, my take is that it's awesome to see the guitarist actually trying to perform even if the room's energy sucks. To me, that's being a professional.


----------



## Riffer (Jul 15, 2022)

Good for her but after watching the documentary called "Hired Gun", I have my feelings about being the guitar player in a big pop/rock act. Some people can make it work and others get treated like shit and get dumped literally overnight in an email/text and now they are jobless. Being a backing musician isn't all it's cracked up to be. Nita is actually in that documentary too. A good watch for any musician.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 15, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nuno bought a $2.5m Hollywood Hills mansion post-Rihanna gig, for some perspective.



HELL YEAH BROTHER!!!! 

I wanted to guess “millions”. But his title I believe was like live band director or something. And I couldn’t even begin to speculate on Nita’s title/etc. 

Git. That. Bag. And it’s gotta be fun playing to those huge crowds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> HELL YEAH BROTHER!!!!
> 
> I wanted to guess “millions”. But his title I believe was like live band director or something. And I couldn’t even begin to speculate on Nita’s title/etc.
> 
> Git. That. Bag. And it’s gotta be fun playing to those huge crowds.



Yeah I saw a comment like "Going from Alice Cooper to Demi Lovato is like going from a Ferrari to a Fiat" 
...Bro she can probably buy the Ferrari after this gig.


----------



## MFB (Jul 15, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nuno bought a $2.5m Hollywood Hills mansion post-Rihanna gig, for some perspective.



Demi WISHES should could pull in Rhianna style numbers, hell, I don't think 2022 Demi is pulling the same numbers as 2013 Demi was.

Looking at Demi's wiki, her last headlining tour was $20M; $16M below Rhianna's CO-headlining tour when her song with Eminem came out.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 15, 2022)

Everyone knows this is the best lady shred.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 15, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> She's there representing the Alice Cooper brand. It's her job to make people there want to buy her stuff, and to come to Cooper shows. Showmanship is definitely something she should have in that moment.


Also who cares how she's playing? To me it just seems she's really into it, what's wrong with that? It only looks weird because there's a bunch of neckbeards standing around probably tucking their boners in their waist bands.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> Everyone knows this is the best lady shred.



All hail our overlord, The Great Kat!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2022)

MFB said:


> Demi WISHES should could pull in Rhianna style numbers, hell, I don't think 2022 Demi is pulling the same numbers as 2013 Demi was.
> 
> Looking at Demi's wiki, her last headlining tour was $20M; $16M below Rhianna's CO-headlining tour when her song with Eminem came out.



Like I said, just adding some perspective. There's a reason Nita dropped everything for this gig.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jul 15, 2022)

Is Alice Cooper still selling out shows? Would you say bigger crowd than Demi Lovato? I don't think so these days, though I have no real idea. That being said, I feel AC crowd would probably have more cash and willing to spend money on merch and tour stuff.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> She's there representing the Alice Cooper brand. It's her job to make people there want to buy her stuff, and to come to Cooper shows. Showmanship is definitely something she should have in that moment.


This. Besides, nobody would question if Lindsey Sterling pranced and leaped around the area during a clinic...in fact, everyone would be disappointed if she just sat in a chair to play her violin.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 16, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> The Queen of Shred Guitar is Nili Brosh. She can play circles around just about anyone.


Irrelevant
Alice Copper's songs don't need Guthrie Govan or Tosin Abasi

It's like Richie Kotzen in Poison, he was too much for the band


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 16, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Irrelevant
> Alice Copper's songs don't need Guthrie Govan or Tosin Abasi
> 
> It's like Richie Kotzen in Poison, he was too much for the band



Alice Cooper makes more money touring 30 year old songs each year than Guthrie, Tosin, and Richie combined. And you seem to forget that Alice has employed the likes of Steve Vai and Joe Satriani on his albums over the years so its not like there aren't some world class shred solos on his albums.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Alice Cooper makes more money touring 30 year old songs each year than Guthrie, Tosin, and Richie combined. And you seem to forget that Alice has employed the likes of Steve Vai and Joe Satriani on his albums over the years so its not like there aren't some world class shred solos on his albums.


Shit, going back and listening to those Kane Roberts albums... He's no fucking slouch either.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> Also who cares how she's playing? To me it just seems she's really into it, what's wrong with that? It only looks weird because there's a bunch of neckbeards standing around probably tucking their boners in their waist bands.



Not to mention after doing the same moves while playing that song every night for how many years, it's probably autopilot... as in she'd have to concentrate to NOT do that while she plays it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit, going back and listening to those Kane Roberts albums... He's no fucking slouch either.


Kane had some interesting ideas mixed in with the more typically 80s shit.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jul 16, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit, going back and listening to those Kane Roberts albums... He's no fucking slouch either.



I like Nita, but I’m actually pretty stoked to see Kane back for this reason. His playing stood out just a bit more than his peers and I like much of that era Alice tunes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I like Nita, but I’m actually pretty stoked to see Kane back for this reason. His playing stood out just a bit more than his peers and I like much of that era Alice tunes.


There is one track per album I'm not over the moon for, but by and large, they are some of my favorite Alice albums.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jul 16, 2022)

kane roberts? the guy with the machine gun guitars? man, its not the 80s anymore, that is lame af.

oh wait… from wiki:

Roberts took a long hiatus from music after his second solo album, but returned in 1999 with a band called Phoenix Down, named for a life potion in the video game franchise Final Fantasy. Phoenix Down recorded one album, entitled Under A Wild Sky. Fans of both say that much of the record is inspired by the seventh game in the series, one of Roberts' favorite games.

nvm hes legit. also children of bodom has a banging cover of bed of nails


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 16, 2022)

Hah I wondered if Phoenix Down was FF inspired


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 16, 2022)

Buffnuggler said:


> kane roberts? the guy with the machine gun guitars? man, its not the 80s anymore, that is lame af.
> 
> oh wait… from wiki:
> 
> ...


Lame would be playing in the live band while not being on the records. Kane actually wrote and recorded the two records he toured behind.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 17, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Alice Cooper makes more money touring 30 year old songs each year than Guthrie, Tosin, and Richie combined. And you seem to forget that Alice has employed the likes of Steve Vai and Joe Satriani on his albums over the years so its not like there aren't some world class shred solos on his albums.


Totally
What I mean is that he doesn't need the more advanced shredder like Nili Brosh to go on tour

Also, it's very rare to see a guitarist playing a solo that someone else recorded note for note, they maybe keep the "theme" the melodic line, but they change the shred


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 17, 2022)

Who's that Alice Cooper guy?


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 17, 2022)

Who the hell is Demi Lovato ?


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 17, 2022)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Millul (Jul 17, 2022)

Who is who?


----------



## Accoun (Jul 17, 2022)

Who am I?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2022)

Who made who?


----------



## budda (Jul 17, 2022)

who’s on first?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 17, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Totally
> What I mean is that he doesn't need the more advanced shredder like Nili Brosh to go on tour
> 
> Also, it's very rare to see a guitarist playing a solo that someone else recorded note for note, they maybe keep the "theme" the melodic line, but they change the shred


I just want her to get the exposure. The Alice gig is a perfect launching pad.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 17, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I just want her to get the exposure. The Alice gig is a perfect launching pad.


Not even his brother is acknowledged, we're in sad times where talent alone isn't enough


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 17, 2022)

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 17, 2022)

Buffnuggler said:


> kane roberts? the guy with the machine gun guitars? man, its not the 80s anymore, that is lame af.
> 
> oh wait… from wiki:
> 
> ...



Ok I now have to check him out due to the FF fanboying. And wait machine gun guitars? I love cheesy shit like that. 

And am I reading this right the bed of nails is not a children of bodom song?


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Ok I now have to check him out due to the FF fanboying. And wait machine gun guitars? I love cheesy shit like that.
> 
> And am I reading this right the bed of nails is not a children of bodom song?



Don't confuse Bed of Nails with Bed of Razors, track 4 off Hatebreeder and sounds like the opening to "The Boy is Mine" by Brandi and Monica.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Ok I now have to check him out due to the FF fanboying. And wait machine gun guitars? I love cheesy shit like that.
> 
> And am I reading this right the bed of nails is not a children of bodom song?


It was the one song Kane played on after he left Alice. He wrote it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 17, 2022)

This move is stranger than Sophie Lloyd joining Machine Gun Kellys band. But I get it, those are big paychecks and big venues you get to play. I thought the idea of playing for a pop star would be amazing and fun as hell, looking at Jennifer Batten, Greg Howe, and Nuno Bettencourt. Honestly, I always thought the idea of playing guitar for Lady Gaga would be amazing. Now I have to watch his "Hired Guns" doc...


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> This move is stranger than Sophie Lloyd joining Machine Gun Kellys band. But I get it, those are big paychecks and big venues you get to play. I thought the idea of playing for a pop star would be amazing and fun as hell, looking at Jennifer Batten, Greg Howe, and Nuno Bettencourt. Honestly, I always thought the idea of playing guitar for Lady Gaga would be amazing. Now I have to watch his "Hired Guns" doc...



Best thing that movie did for me was make me realize why I hate Billie Joel


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 17, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> This move is stranger than Sophie Lloyd joining Machine Gun Kellys band. But I get it, those are big paychecks and big venues you get to play. I thought the idea of playing for a pop star would be amazing and fun as hell, looking at Jennifer Batten, Greg Howe, and Nuno Bettencourt. Honestly, I always thought the idea of playing guitar for Lady Gaga would be amazing. Now I have to watch his "Hired Guns" doc...


I don't know... Is Lady Gag showing off her ass for two hours? I could play dull, mindless dreck on guitar if I get to see her showing off her cheeks for two hours. Hell, that was the best part of that Hotel season of American Horror Story.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 18, 2022)

Demi Lovato live on the Jimmy Kimmel show a couple of days ago with Nita


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 18, 2022)

Kane Roberts? Demi Lovato? Have you all just decided to start making up pretend names to see if I'm still awake?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 18, 2022)

Nita reposted some shit an asshat posted about her, hoping she’d end up jobless and needing to blow the 49’ers for tips or some bullshit like that. Fucking disgusting attitude. 

She’s going to be exposing herself to a shitload of the younger generation who will be seeing what’s essentially their first rock show in a Lovato concert, for those who it makes an impact on and makes them want to pick up a guitar, Nita will be a part of that. In comparison to an Alice Cooper show, fuck, the older Cooper fans bringing their kids to the shows have fuckin’ 39 year old kids now. 

I hope she makes bank and it proves to be a solid gig that lets her do all her solo stuff exactly as she pleases. 

Seems everyone just wants to shit on everything these days. We need diapers with feeding tubes going directly from ass to mouth so people can just shit on themselves instead of others.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 18, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Nita reposted some shit an asshat posted about her, hoping she’d end up jobless and needing to blow the 49’ers for tips or some bullshit like that. Fucking disgusting attitude.
> 
> She’s going to be exposing herself to a shitload of the younger generation who will be seeing what’s essentially their first rock show in a Lovato concert, for those who it makes an impact on and makes them want to pick up a guitar, Nita will be a part of that. In comparison to an Alice Cooper show, fuck, the older Cooper fans bringing their kids to the shows have fuckin’ 39 year old kids now.
> 
> ...


While I do not agree with what is said, this isn't exactly a smart move. Demi could can her at any time, which would make putting your own solo career on hold seem kinda silly. I do not see this as being a way to expose herself to a new audience or whatever, because generally, the backing bands to pop stars are in the background and do not matter much. Very few of them are the Jennifer Batten's and Orianthi's of the world.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 19, 2022)

Who's Demi Lovato? 
If this 40-year-old metalhead has never heard of her; then she can't be that much of a big deal.... ....


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 19, 2022)

Any job can go wrong at any time, whether you stack shelves in a grocery store or are the President.

Nita will have weighed up risks and rewards and decided this was worth it.

Good on her I say, make hay whilst the sun shines and all that.


----------



## budda (Jul 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> While I do not agree with what is said, this isn't exactly a smart move. Demi could can her at any time, which would make putting your own solo career on hold seem kinda silly. I do not see this as being a way to expose herself to a new audience or whatever, because generally, the backing bands to pop stars are in the background and do not matter much. Very few of them are the Jennifer Batten's and Orianthi's of the world.


But dont we know who phil x is?


----------



## chipchappy (Jul 19, 2022)

Dooky said:


> Who's Demi Lovato?
> If this 40-year-old metalhead has never heard of her; then she can't be that much of a big deal.... ....



you just answered your own question


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> While I do not agree with what is said, this isn't exactly a smart move. Demi could can her at any time, which would make putting your own solo career on hold seem kinda silly. I do not see this as being a way to expose herself to a new audience or whatever, because generally, the backing bands to pop stars are in the background and do not matter much. Very few of them are the Jennifer Batten's and Orianthi's of the world.



Well, she was on Jimmy Kimmel last week and I think she’s doing a morning show this week. There’s a few million people right there in her first week in the band. Whether or not someone looks her up as a result, who knows, but that’s not bad to put on a resume on the industry side of things. I don’t recall seeing Alice Cooper doing any of these shows and this is just the start of an album cycle for Demi, I doubt those will be the last. 

While the backing bands of pop stars are in the background, they still get a good amount of press just for being in the bands they are. Justin Derrico, Tim Stewart, Monte Lee Pittman…all dudes I only know of because they play/played with Pink, Lady Gaga and Madonna.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Well, she was on Jimmy Kimmel last week and I think she’s doing a morning show this week. There’s a few million people right there in her first week in the band. Whether or not someone looks her up as a result, who knows, but that’s not bad to put on a resume on the industry side of things. I don’t recall seeing Alice Cooper doing any of these shows and this is just the start of an album cycle for Demi, I doubt those will be the last.
> 
> While the backing bands of pop stars are in the background, they still get a good amount of press just for being in the bands they are. Justin Derrico, Tim Stewart, Monte Lee Pittman…all dudes I only know of because they play/played with Pink, Lady Gaga and Madonna.


"And now... Demi Lovato (and some schlubs too faceless/namless to mention)!" That's how it appears to most watching, partially based on the fact that hosts don't care to mention them usually. I wish her the best, but putting all of her eggs in one basket by placing her solo career on hold may or may not be a long term issue.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 19, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> This move is stranger than Sophie Lloyd joining Machine Gun Kellys band. But I get it, those are big paychecks and big venues you get to play. I thought the idea of playing for a pop star would be amazing and fun as hell, looking at Jennifer Batten, Greg Howe, and Nuno Bettencourt. Honestly, I always thought the idea of playing guitar for Lady Gaga would be amazing. Now I have to watch his "Hired Guns" doc...


I'd join MGKs band this very second, even if I think he's a piece of shit. I've always felt Sophie Lloyd was part of Kiesel's shitty descent in giving lots of artist deals to titties.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "And now... Demi Lovato (and some schlubs too faceless/namless to mention)!" That's how it appears to most watching, partially based on the fact that hosts don't care to mention them usually. I wish her the best, but putting all of her eggs in one basket by placing her solo career on hold may or may not be a long term issue.



She cancelled a handful of shows. When she played down here there were *maybe* 75 people there. So cancelling a handful of solo dates -/+ getting her face in front of a few million people…..doesn’t seem like a tough choice to make for me. 

Being a sideman seems to have worked out for John5, who didn’t even take a crack at a solo career until years after he had already been out with DLR, Manson and Zombie. Nita’s already got a head start in this regard and while she’s out touring the world with Demi, she’ll have all those chances to do clinics and continue promoting her solo stuff. 

There’s no way the kind of exposure, even if she’s behind a pop star, isn’t going to benefit her in the future. She doesn’t become nameless and faceless just because the person in front of her, there are still plenty of avenues for her to get out there. When you got chicks on Instagram racking in millions of followers by sitting in their bedrooms playing guitar, I’d have to think being in Demi’s band is a step above that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> She cancelled a handful of shows. When she played down here there were *maybe* 75 people there. So cancelling a handful of solo dates -/+ getting her face in front of a few million people…..doesn’t seem like a tough choice to make for me.
> 
> Being a sideman seems to have worked out for John5, who didn’t even take a crack at a solo career until years after he had already been out with DLR, Manson and Zombie. Nita’s already got a head start in this regard and while she’s out touring the world with Demi, she’ll have all those chances to do clinics and continue promoting her solo stuff.
> 
> There’s no way the kind of exposure, even if she’s behind a pop star, isn’t going to benefit her in the future. She doesn’t become nameless and faceless just because the person in front of her, there are still plenty of avenues for her to get out there. When you got chicks on Instagram racking in millions of followers by sitting in their bedrooms playing guitar, I’d have to think being in Demi’s band is a step above that.


I don't know, I just don't see it. Nuno isn't on a world tour with Extreme after playing with RiRi.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't know, I just don't see it. Nuno isn't on a world tour with Extreme after playing with RiRi.


Maybe he’s too busy sitting by the pool in his mansion in the Hollywood hills counting his money to go on tour


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't know, I just don't see it. Nuno isn't on a world tour with Extreme after playing with RiRi.



I’d think that’s because not many people, including the guys in Extreme, give a shit about Extreme anymore.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 19, 2022)

.... you guys are jerks. Extreme is playing dates all summer.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 19, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> .... you guys are jerks. Extreme is playing dates all summer.



If more people cared, we’d probably know that.  

I strongly prefer everything Nuno has done outside of Extreme over Extreme, his solo albums or Mourning Widows.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 19, 2022)

Can confirm. I own a Nuno N4. And I don’t know anything about Extreme. The guitar just riiiiiiiiips.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 19, 2022)

Pornograffiti is one of the best albums ever

The worst part of the band is Gary Cherone of course


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 19, 2022)

Funny what people are on about here. 
I’m more worried Demi Lovato is going to stay clean. It would be a pity if the new tour with Nita is cut short.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 19, 2022)

This isn't bad at all...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 19, 2022)

Alex79 said:


> This isn't bad at all...



I preferred Dave doing it. "I need a ride to the morgue, that's what do you think 911 is for."


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 19, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> I'd join MGKs band this very second, even if I think he's a piece of shit. I've always felt Sophie Lloyd was part of Kiesel's shitty descent in giving lots of artist deals to titties.


Eh, not wrong. I mean, looking at Jeff, not surprised. Although they did just endorse Sarah Draper from Anchor Thought who I'm a fan of. Yeah she's hot but she can play like Tosin and has an awesome voice and killer bass guitar chops too.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 19, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> you just answered your own question


You don't say


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 20, 2022)

be interesting to see how nita fares in this style of music...she'll be fine im sure. 

when she starts getting media attention, it will be fun. i can see reporters asking, what was it like playing for 'alice cooper'? did you enjoy your time with 'as blood runs black'?


----------



## devastone (Jul 21, 2022)

I saw the Jimmy Kimmel clip, not sure how much exposure she is going to get on that gig. The AC gig got Nina a lot of exposure, got her a Ibanez endorsement, etc... Not saying it was a bad move, AC can't go on forever, but not sure how much a pop star will give her a chance to shine. 

I do hope it works out for her, Nina seems like a cool person that just likes to play her guitar. 

Based on the JK clip, DL's music is probably not my thing.


----------



## devastone (Jul 21, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "And now... Demi Lovato (and some schlubs too faceless/namless to mention)!".



That's pretty much what it looked like to me, the band was in uniforms and had to stay in their places. I think Alice really gave her a spotlight at the shows. But again, I understand getting the exposure to a younger crowd, just not sure how much exposure this gig is going to get her, I had never heard of DL until this thread, but then again, I'm old.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 21, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Eh, not wrong. I mean, looking at Jeff, not surprised. Although they did just endorse Sarah Draper from Anchor Thought who I'm a fan of. Yeah she's hot but she can play like Tosin and has an awesome voice and killer bass guitar chops too.


You don't believe that endorsements are about talent, do you?


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 21, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> You don't believe that endorsements are about talent, do you?


Not even a little.


----------



## BBird (Aug 13, 2022)

I saw the JK gig and I had to look to find Nita in there. The stage was stamp sized of course etc. Best of luck to her. I love her to bits.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 23, 2022)

GMA live footage fo Demi with Nita


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 23, 2022)

I like pop music, but that Substance song was total weak sauce. Cool For The Summer sounded pretty cool all metal'ed up though. At the end of the day, both tracks kinda reminded me of Frog Stomp Studios ironically covering pop songs in metal styling.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 23, 2022)

I love me some pop music (Steps anyone?? anyone???) 
But yeah both tracks and the little promo stuff Ive read, seems a little desperate to be edgy.... others have done this sort of thing so much better imo. None of this is Nita's problem as she had nothing to do with the album.... For Nita's sake I hope the album is a success and I suppose for all Lovato's very public issues and that I hope the same


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 23, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


> I love me some pop music (Steps anyone?? anyone???)
> But yeah both tracks and the little promo stuff Ive read, seems a little desperate to be edgy.... others have done this sort of thing so much better imo. None of this is Nita's problem as she had nothing to do with the album.... For Nita's sake I hope the album is a success and I suppose for all Lovato's very public issues and that I hope the same



Right on. Seems like a throwback to some pop-punk/pop-metal stuff. No issues there. It just wasn't anything that gripped my ears. I wish Nita success and a padded bank account.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 23, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


>




So uh... How long has Demi been rocking that Xiphos?


----------



## couverdure (Aug 26, 2022)

I can't believe some of you don't know who Demi is, none of you grew up watching Disney Channel in the late 2000s. 



vortex_infinium said:


> So uh... How long has Demi been rocking that Xiphos?


She was using it on Jimmy Fallon's show last week.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 26, 2022)

couverdure said:


> I can't believe some of you don't know who Demi is, none of you grew up watching Disney Channel in the late 2000s.


That's because some of us grew up during the 90s and early 2000s. Watching a kids show on Disney in our 20s is a bit odd.


----------



## narad (Aug 26, 2022)

vortex_infinium said:


> So uh... How long has Demi been rocking that Xiphos?



Rocking or holding?


----------



## StevenC (Aug 26, 2022)

Louis Cypher said:


> (Steps anyone?? anyone???)


No!


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 26, 2022)

couverdure said:


> I can't believe some of you don't know who Demi is, none of you grew up watching Disney Channel in the late 2000s.


I was in my 30's. Ugh, that hurt me to say


----------

